# 2011 Specialized Road Bikes ARE on website now...



## RJP Diver (Jul 2, 2010)

2011 Road Bikes on Specialized Website


----------



## jason07 (Jul 26, 2010)

It was up and now it's gone. Crap!


----------



## RJP Diver (Jul 2, 2010)

jason07 said:


> It was up and now it's gone. Crap!


Not sure what issue you're having, but link still works for me.


----------



## joep721 (May 4, 2009)

Just went to the main website and it was down for maintenance. I guess tomorrow morning the site will be up with the new line of bikes and equipment. I hope...


----------



## nismo73 (Jul 29, 2009)

Where's my blue Tarmac Expert?!!!


----------



## c_kyle (May 28, 2010)

They're up right now. I think I'm going to order the Pro frameset in carbon/blue/white today.


----------



## ewitz (Sep 11, 2002)

From Bike Snob NYC

Elisabeth Kübler-Ross neatly summed up the entire process of mourning with her famous "Five Stages of Grief," which are: Denial; Anger; Bargaining; Depression; and Acceptance. (These, incidentally, also happen to be the "Five Stages of Purchasing a Specialized Bicycle.") 

Gotta love that guy


----------



## mikagsd (Mar 22, 2008)

They are up. How in the world did Specialized give such nice paint jobs to the Tarmac's and leave the Roubaix out to dry?? The paint jobs on the Roubaix's suck compared to the Tarmac, every single one of 'em. Terrible. That Tarmac Pro frame in gloss white/neon red/black. That is sick.


----------



## joep721 (May 4, 2009)

mikagsd said:


> They are up. How in the world did Specialized give such nice paint jobs to the Tarmac's and leave the Roubaix out to dry?? The paint jobs on the Roubaix's suck compared to the Tarmac, every single one of 'em. Terrible. That Tarmac Pro frame in gloss white/neon red/black. That is sick.


mikagsd,

Outside of the Robuaix Di2 frame I have to agree - butt ugly. The Tarmac frame IMHO have had the better looking paint jobs, but that's personal preference.

Sidenote - I find it interesting that they aren't showing the bike prices on the site anymore.


----------



## Corndog (Jan 18, 2006)

They still are, you just need to select "USA - English". The default English language site doesn't display the prices.


----------



## ukbloke (Sep 1, 2007)

I noticed that there's no Tarmac Di2 bike but there is a Roubaix Di2 (not that I have the money for either of these!). My prediction is that the Tarmac Di2 will wait for the internal cable routing on the 2012 Tarmac SL4 frame ...


----------



## dougrocky123 (Apr 12, 2006)

*My two cents*

After a quick glance at the new models I'm glad I bought in 2010. Prices went up and some of the paint jobs are not to my liking. Their seems to be no more 9r carbon fiber and some models get the TRP brakes instead of the Shimano or Sram. The price difference between the Tarmac Pro frameset a S-Works frame is $900 but the complete bikes are around $ 2,500 apart. I'll go back and study some more now!


----------



## roadbike_moron (Sep 22, 2007)

RJP Diver said:


> 2011 Road Bikes on Specialized Website


I thought I recognized that avatar. I was like wait, I am on RBR right, not Scubaboard.


----------



## RJP Diver (Jul 2, 2010)

roadbike_moron said:


> I thought I recognized that avatar. I was like wait, I am on RBR right, not Scubaboard.


Yeah, I'm branching out! After amassing $15k of scuba gear over the course of a few years, I figured I needed to find another hobby into which to sink my disposable income!

 

I take it you're a diver/SB'er as well?


----------



## Stumpjumper FSR (Aug 6, 2006)

*TRP Brakes*



dougrocky123 said:


> After a quick glance at the new models I'm glad I bought in 2010. Prices went up and some of the paint jobs are not to my liking. Their seems to be no more 9r carbon fiber and some models get the TRP brakes instead of the Shimano or Sram. The price difference between the Tarmac Pro frameset a S-Works frame is $900 but the complete bikes are around $ 2,500 apart. I'll go back and study some more now!



Does anyone know about the TRP 970 equipe brakes on the Roubaix Pro SRAM?
Are they comparable to Red or Dura Ace?


----------



## mikagsd (Mar 22, 2008)

joep721 said:


> mikagsd,
> 
> Outside of the Robuaix Di2 frame I have to agree - butt ugly. The Tarmac frame IMHO have had the better looking paint jobs, but that's personal preference.
> 
> Sidenote - I find it interesting that they aren't showing the bike prices on the site anymore.



I agree joep....if I had to choose one out of all of them, I would go with the SL3 Expert in Carbon/gloss carbon. That SWorks in black looks good as well, just WAY above my ability & needs and budget!!


----------



## roadbike_moron (Sep 22, 2007)

RJP Diver said:


> Yeah, I'm branching out! After amassing $15k of scuba gear over the course of a few years, I figured I needed to find another hobby into which to sink my disposable income!
> 
> 
> 
> I take it you're a diver/SB'er as well?


You're definitely in the right place. Some bikes can cost as much as a set of doubles, can light, regs, and that over priced signature tls-350. 

Yes, I'm on SB. "Scuba_Moron". There aren't many handles on RBR and SB that ends with Moron


----------



## red_lantern (Aug 8, 2010)

It looks like the elite and the comps are listed a little less this year, and both move from the 7r to 8r. The rim and component differences are debatable. Maybe the price drop is to make the paint jobs a little more palatable!

The upper models that went to SL3 certainly jumped. I guess if you could afford $6000-8000, you can afford a few hundred more for the latest frame.


----------



## c_kyle (May 28, 2010)

I went to the lbs yesterday to order the Tarmac Pro frameset and they're not available yet. Instead, I ordered other parts. Maybe the framesets will be available next month.


----------



## bonz50 (Jun 10, 2010)

i'm still debating about one at the lbs, they've got a '10 tarmac comp for $2040 or hold out for a '11... the '10 seems like a helluva deal...


----------



## bonz50 (Jun 10, 2010)

duplicate


----------



## c_kyle (May 28, 2010)

c_kyle said:


> I went to the lbs yesterday to order the Tarmac Pro frameset and they're not available yet. Instead, I ordered other parts. Maybe the framesets will be available next month.


As of yesterday, most of the sizes are now available...except 49. So, I'm still waiting.


----------



## KoroninK (Aug 9, 2010)

Some of the prices have gone up. There are two bikes I'm looking at for a future purchase. The two are the Dulce Elite Compact and the Ruby Elite Apex. It appears for the 2011 there is a $600 difference. I'm just wondering what everyone's thoughts are on the two. I need a 44cm frame. I currently have a Trek 2000 47cm frame with 650 wheels. I like the bike and enjoy riding it. It's my first road bike which I bought used. I plan on keeping it. However, the Specialized 44cm frame fits me better. But just wanted some thoughts on the two bikes and which one would be a better choice.


----------



## A-Hol (Dec 16, 2007)

My 2011 58cm Tarmac Pro SL3 arrived yesterday! Frame weighed in at 1136 grams, fork is 408 grams, seatpost is 225 grams. Haven't gotten it assembled yet, but I can't wait to go for a test drive!


----------



## RJP Diver (Jul 2, 2010)

A-Hol said:


> My 2011 58" Tarmac Pro SL3 arrived yesterday!


Pretty light - for 58 INCHES!


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

A-Hol said:


> My 2011 58" Tarmac Pro SL3 arrived yesterday! Frame weighed in at 1136 grams, fork is 408 grams, seatpost is 225 grams. Haven't gotten it assembled yet, but I can't wait to go for a test drive!


Any chance of measuring the steerer tube from fork crown to top of steerer? I'm curious if they ship allowing enough length for 40mm's of cone/ spacers.


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

KoroninK said:


> Some of the prices have gone up. There are two bikes I'm looking at for a future purchase. The two are the Dulce Elite Compact and the Ruby Elite Apex. It appears for the 2011 there is a $600 difference. I'm just wondering what everyone's thoughts are on the two. I need a 44cm frame. I currently have a Trek 2000 47cm frame with 650 wheels. I like the bike and enjoy riding it. It's my first road bike which I bought used. I plan on keeping it. However, the Specialized 44cm frame fits me better. But just wanted some thoughts on the two bikes and which one would be a better choice.


I think your post got lost in the mix here, but to answer your question, the only real difference in the two bikes mentioned is that one has an alu frame and the other CF. They both have what Spec calls 'endurance' geo (others say relaxed) and it's close enough that the bikes will fit/ feel, ride and handle very similarly, except (all else being equal), CF rides a little better, IMO/E.

Since geo is essentially the same (and you said the 44 fits well), what's 'better' for you comes down to the level of comfort you'd like. So on road conditions, your anatomy, length/ duration of rides should factor into your decision.

HTH...


----------



## A-Hol (Dec 16, 2007)

PJ352 said:


> Any chance of measuring the steerer tube from fork crown to top of steerer? I'm curious if they ship allowing enough length for 40mm's of cone/ spacers.


On the 58 cm frame, head tube is 8.5 in and steerer is 13.5. Let's just say, I've got a bit to cut off. 40mm is no issue.


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

A-Hol said:


> On the 58" frame, head tube is 8.5 in and steerer is 13.5. Let's just say, I've got a bit to cut off. 40mm is no issue.


Thanks for checking. That's a little over 34cm's, so assuming forks are standard across the (sizing) board, I'd have in excess of 10cm's to run 40mm's below the stem. I take a 52cm, but as I say, I don't see why they'd cut some steerer tubes down and not others.

Congrats on the new frameset, BTW. :thumbsup:


----------



## A-Hol (Dec 16, 2007)

RJP Diver said:


> Pretty light - for 58 INCHES!


Yep...58 CM!


----------



## KoroninK (Aug 9, 2010)

Thank you for the advice, it's much appreciated.


----------

